# Mv Llanwern



## afc53 (Jan 26, 2015)

I was a pantry boy on the LLANWERN in 1967 when we were caught in the Arab Israel war over Port Said and had to beat the retreat through the bitter lakes.I am a bit short on names but cam anyone remember being on that ship with me?


----------

